# google password incorrect???



## yldaedroid (Jun 29, 2011)

So here is my problem. I just went CM7. So freaking excited. The only issue is when I try to log into my Google account it says incorrect password. My password is correct. Could it be because the Google two step authenticator? How can I login?


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

yldaedroid said:


> So here is my problem. I just went CM7. So freaking excited. The only issue is when I try to log into my Google account it says incorrect password. My password is correct. Could it be because the Google two step authenticator? How can I login?


You must go online to your google account and generate a "one time password" for andoid to use. Your old password will no longer work in programs and apps


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread moved to Droid X sub-forum. Please use development sections for Roms, Apps, or Mods only. Thank You.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Pulser said:


> You must go online to your google account and generate a "one time password" for andoid to use. Your old password will no longer work in programs and apps


why did that happen tho? thats wierd.


----------

